# Advice for a Young Couple



## Bukozzi (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi there,
we are an italian "young" couple (30 both), without kids, that is deciding whether move in Cyprus 
First, i'm sorry for my awful english, i swear that i'm going to improve before we come there.

Thus, we are going to spend the next winter holiday around Cyprus to have a first look, among Paphos, Larnaka, Nicosia, Ayia Napa and Limassol.
Since our time is short, we would like to figure out where, in your opinion, we should to focus our attention.

We are looking for a city that offers a good lifestyle, with concerts and activites throughout the year, night restaurants on the street, outdoor life and events. What of these city could fit us?

Our first considerations by here are that Limassol offers a great Mall while Larnaka is situated in a strategic point to move around Cyprus. We love the Ayia Napa sea but as far as i read on this forum, in the winter Ayia Napa become a ghost city. Even the Paphos Sea seems really awesome but i read that it's a really calm town.

We aware that there are many considerations to make but we would like to know what city would you recommend to a couple of friends - with a young spirit    - that want to move in Cyprus with this needs.

We thank you in advance and we hope to find in Cyprus the city of our next life.

Enrico


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi. 
My initial thoughts are that you might be better suited to a larger town such as Larnaca rather than Paphos. I think Larnaca is more suited to your age group in general. But certainly have a look at them all and try to spend some time in each place


----------



## Your Europe (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Bukozzi, 

given your young age, I assume that you'll want to work in or from Cyprus, in which case you should avoid some common pitfalls. Check out our information on working in another EU country or have a look at this infographic which gives you a walk through the procedures - just to make sure you don't end up being unhappy on Cyprus' nicest beach! 

Good luck moving!


----------



## Bukozzi (Nov 26, 2014)

@stretford, thank you for your post. We thought that Limassol was more "youngs", given that it seem there are more offers of events and the city looks like bigger than Larnaca. Of course, we'll look both.

@Your_Europe: thanks for sharing of the link, it's really useful. Above all the infographic, great!


We are looking forward to receiving even others opinions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Based on what you have said I would definitely suggest Limassol. Then you are also between both Paphos and Larnaca so it is very easy to drive to either one for a night or day out.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think a lot depends on what you like in terms of size. If you like big cities then Limassol is ideal as it is a large busy place with lots going on. Easy to get to either of the airports as it is midway between them. 
Limassol is more central than any other town and more strategically placed than either Lanarca or Paphos for getting to anywhere on the island in a short time.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Not to be argumentative, but I don't personally consider Limassol a "big city." In comparison to Paphos it is, but there are a lot of villages on the outskirts and it is still a very manageable place. The only downside to it is that it is generally more expensive especially if you are planning to buy a property. Definitely spend time in each place and let us know your thoughts! It is nice to hear feedback afterwards.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I also think Limassol would be the best place in your circumstances. The roads from Limassol to Nicosia, Larnaca and Paphos are dual carriage way so easy and quick to access more remote parts of the island. Lots of shows come to Nicosia and Larnaca too. There are shopping Malls in Nicosia and Paphos too and Ikea is in Nicosia. If I were younger and needed to work I would choose Limassol.


----------



## Bukozzi (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank you all.
We are looking forward to exploring Cyprus and each its city.
About job, thankfully we work via internet, so, we don't need to find it.

Currently we are not willing to buy a property in Cyprus, because at first we want to do a bit of experience and then we've read of many problem for buying the house.

So, Limassol seems to be the best solution for us. Yes, it's more expensive than Nicosia or Larnaka, the rents of houses expecially.

On 26th December we'll be there for a first look, let's hope so!


----------



## lora04 (Nov 3, 2014)

For sure Limassol is by far the best town to live in terms of things going on in terms of bars, and restaurants. Nicosia obviously has more but when it gets hot in the summer you will want to be by the sea. There is always plenty to do in the summer and lots going on! My colleague just moved from Larnaca as there was nothing going on there and is much happier in Limassol!


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

Would you not consider Nicosia? It is more sophisticated in terms of nightlife and you would have a very good social life


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The main problem with Nicosia is that in summer it gets unbearably hot. It is for this reason that any Nicosians who can afford to have weekend homes either on the coast or in the mountains.


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

I know, but great fun living there just the same, especially when you are young.


----------

